# The Best Sublimation Blank Suppliers



## brinked (Mar 21, 2010)

I just wanted to make this topic based on my experience dealing with most of the big players in the sublimation industry. I wish something like this was around when I first started so hopefully this will help someone who is starting out or even those with experience. Please note this is based on my experience only, your experience may vary based on which sales rep you deal with.


ACP.COM

The owner Mike is one of the nicest gentlemen you will ever talk with. He is almost always available to talk with and he knows so much about the industry. He is always fair, reasonable and honest. I know that if I have any issue with any order, Mike will take care of it without issue. They may not stock as much as some of the other companies, but I order everything I can from ACP. I find its best to call in your order as the website is not the most user friendly and if you call you can usually get a better price.

COASTAL BUSINESS

A great company with great prices and free shipping (on orders $150+). Whenever I have an issue with anything, they always are very helpful and they never give me a hard time. Its hard to beat their prices especially when they run sales (join their newsletter!). They have a large selection and there sales reps are usually very helpful. I dont use them for much tech support, but I believe they have a decent support presence.

DIGITALLY DRIVEN

Very limited stock inventory, but Daniel is the most knowledgeable person I have ever talked with in this industry. I now only buy my ink from Daniel because his support is second to none which he provides for free to all his customers. I recently switched over to J-tech inks and Daniel gave me the best price anywhere AND created CMYK profiles for wasatch that are flawless! I could not for the life of me find anyone who can create wasatch/CMYK profiles. Daniel created a great optimized profile. I do business with Digitally Driven simply because I need Daniel to be there when I need support with a printer or ink related issue.

CONDE 

I have had a few bad experiences with conde which was mostly due to a particular sales rep who decided to just ignore all my calls. That was cleared up with a new sales rep Elizabeth who is truly wonderful and a pleasure to work with. If you're starting out, Conde is probably the company you will need to get you going. Their wide format technician Micky is the most knowledgeable person when it comes to wide format sublimation and can answer almost any question you may have about press times, technique etc. Andy is also very good and helpful.



Other advice.

Dont stick to just one company. Price around and factor in shipping costs when comparing prices. Also factor in where the company is located. You may want to only do business that is close to you so you can get your shipments quick. Try to call in orders, sometimes you will get a better price, it doesnt hurt to ask.

A product is only as good as the company supporting it. Every product has its flaws, its how the company you order it from is willing to resolve any issues you have. 

Dont go to the manufacturer of the product to resolve an issue. Their distributors have a better relationship with them and are better able to take care of those problems directly.


----------



## primodvdprices (May 16, 2013)

Thanks for this.


----------



## mes2007 (Oct 12, 2013)

I like Conde. They have a lot of tutorials on their YouTube page: CondeTV.com to help you if you are new to sublimation. Their videos are also helpful for seasoned sublimators to gain new decoration ideas or see what's new in the sublimation world.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

One good thing about Coastal is that they're the only company I've found that will sell you 12 coffee cups instead of a case of 36. The downside is, right now they're out of stock.


----------

